# BSNL 2-8 utorrent download automated(no need to wake up, no paid software needed)



## apoorva84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, there are already several threads in this section of the forum regarding scheduling downloads from 2-8(BSNL happy hours)

But i thought i'll add mine too with screenshots...here goes

First of all you will need three basic things...(1)*reconnect.exe* and (2)*utorrent* and (3)*shutdown.exe*...all three are freeware...extract reconnect.exe and shutdown.exe to your desktop or any folder you want and install utorrent.

*start your torrents in utorrent and pause them*


also i assume your BSNL broadband connection is in bridged mode, if not change it like this(basically you will be dialing your bsnl broadband connection everytime you want to connect)-------

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/9765/21946244ms9.th.jpg

next step is  to open control panel and go to scheduled tasks..

*img389.imageshack.us/img389/8933/39009746wb6.th.jpg

click "add scheduled tasks" and next and it might take some time for the applications to load..then click on browse like this------

*img239.imageshack.us/img239/7092/80944781ms1.th.jpg

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/3623/92190539pt6.th.jpg

then browse to the desktop/folder where you have extracted reconnect and click on it-----

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/712/43558336ss8.th.jpg

next click on daily and give the time as 2.10AM------

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/2336/95190799px2.th.jpg

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/258/57125733ar6.th.jpg

in the next step you be asked to enter username and password.enter the password or if you dont use a password to log on to windows, just click next...tick "open advanced properties for this task when i click finish" and click on finish...you might get an error like how i have shown, but ignore it-----

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/4227/77343664mg9.th.jpg

*img360.imageshack.us/img360/8894/72275594gm9.th.jpg

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/7967/10hz3.th.jpg

then in advanced properties for reconnect, under the task tab, tick "run only if logged on"....and under schedule tab, you can get the task to repeat under advanced scheduling.

*img381.imageshack.us/img381/5138/11xo3.th.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/5998/12lf6.th.jpg

this is the important step if you dont want to keep your computer running the whole night...under settings tab, tick "wake up computer to run this task" and click ok.

*img377.imageshack.us/img377/3615/13fr6.th.jpg

follow the same steps and schedule utorrent also. you can schedule utorrent to start downloading automatically at 2.15AM...

for shutting down your pc, follow the same steps again for shutdown.exe..you can shut down your pc at 7.50 AM like this-----

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/3503/78hu5.th.jpg

make sure you have the "connect at start" option ticked in reconnect.exe as i have shown the picture-----

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/6207/35152873sa6.th.jpg

last but not least, the most important step...*HIBERNATE YOUR PC, DONT SHUT DOWN before you go to sleep-----AND KEEP YOUR MODEM SWITCHED ON(AND IF YOU USE A UPS, KEEP THAT SWITCHED ON TOO)*

well, this procedure works for me very well...i have tried this for almost a week and have had no problems at all...you dont need any paid/shareware software and its pretty simple and straightforward....

thanks to the other guys who have posted similar tutorials and the valuable suggestions i got from those tutorials, esp yrana2002  who has posted a similar tutorial *here*

P.S----this doesnt work for rapidshare..for rapidshare you can use one of the various download programs available like cryptload, Elephant,etc if you dont have  a premium account(not sure if they work, just google them to download the applications and try them if you want)....or if you have  premium rapidshare account, you can use *Rapidshare manager* or there's a good *tutorial* already posted on the website of  Rapidshare's verified reseller in India


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome tuts buddy...


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^thanks mate


----------



## hskpunjabi (Jul 3, 2008)

looks cool i will try this, can we use sleep mode instead of hibernate too??


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^i think so..never tried that....i use hibernate mode...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2008)

awesome tut dude...


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 5, 2008)

^^^thanks


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

I have used this method for one year using a laptop. Sometimes the laptop fails to wake up so I ask my mother to "press that button everynight before sleeping". I stay in a hostel and can't go home and hence I need complete automation. I dont download much anyways.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 5, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> I ask my mother to "press that button everynight before sleeping".




lol!!!!!!


----------



## hskpunjabi (Jul 7, 2008)

i have used hibernate but pc is not waking up...insted i have to press a button to wake it


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 7, 2008)

hskpunjabi said:


> i have used hibernate but pc is not waking up...insted i have to press a button to wake it




how is that possible?have you ticked the option "wake up computer to start task"? cause if you havent, computer wont start automatically...also, hope you have an ATX cabinet(just asking in case you have a really old pc)..i also advice you to update the BIOS if you havent and install the latest service packs if you havent


----------



## mrintech (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the trick I m looking for, for a long period of time.

Thanx Mate *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0011.gif


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 14, 2008)

Friends 

Do Not Have Hibernet Button

What To Do??


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

let the trick go to hell

thanks for that net reconnect software i was looking for it from many dayz


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 14, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> how is that possible?have you ticked the option "wake up computer to start task"? cause if you havent, computer wont start automatically...also, hope you have an ATX cabinet(just asking in case you have a really old pc)..i also advice you to update the BIOS if you havent and install the latest service packs if you havent



I was also facing same problem. Sometimes notebook wakes up sometimes it doesn't. Its core2duo on 945gm chipset. Which LAN card and chipset you have?


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 15, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> I was also facing same problem. Sometimes notebook wakes up sometimes it doesn't. Its core2duo on 945gm chipset. Which LAN card and chipset you have?



well, i have a intel 845 chipset motherboard with phoenix BIOS and also i have a realtek RTL8139 PCI ethernet card.....and no,i am not using this method on a laptop...



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Friends
> 
> Do Not Have Hibernet Button
> 
> What To Do??



well mate, see to it that you have the hibernate option ticked in power options like i have shown here:
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/3913/hibergm5.th.jpg


----------



## pirates1323 (Jul 16, 2008)

torrent sucks .. use rapidshare .. get urself a premium account .. and download using flashget .. flashget too has the option to shutdown ur system automatically .. 

no need for such long steps ////


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^thanks, but not everyone wants to shell out money for a rapidshare premium account..its alright if they 10000 points to exchange for a month long premium account, but i dont have that many points and i get good speeds on torrents...

besides, i have also mentioned about rapidshare at the end of my post...

also, flashget isn't the best(some say it has spyware)....i recommend orbit downloader....


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 8, 2008)

the reconnect.exe site is unavailable.
can u send me some other link.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

Google the Software, you'll probably find dozens of other site or hostings providing the same software.


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 8, 2008)

piyush.ml20 said:


> the reconnect.exe site is unavailable.
> can u send me some other link.



*software.techrepublic.com.com/abstract.aspx?docid=241576


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

u can also use Dshutdown....
*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Automation_Utilities/DShutdown.html


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^thanks..good one


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Aug 12, 2008)

If u can let ur pc turn on for whole night then u dont need to use anything.
just install torrent & set its scheduler
IN Micro Torrent
options-->preferences-->scheduler
1st white all the boxes by double click
now made each box from 2-8 dark green by single click

finish.....


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 22, 2008)

This is very complicated........simply use Telnet....


----------



## fubuaks (Aug 30, 2008)

thnx a ton.......was lukin for da exact thing......


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

///offtopic


BTW how much can we actually download using utorrent on a 2 mbps broadband connection


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 31, 2008)

^depends on the number of seeds and peers you are connected to, in case of p2p


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

^^

i am talking about minimum or average amount of data that can be downloaded  in that specified time frame ( 2am-8pm or 6 hours)


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

u can download about 4 to 4.2 gb...


----------



## R2K (Sep 2, 2008)

^^OMG 4.2 GB and

what if we r downloading from rapidshare and other FTP sites


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^well, i have downloaded 5.2gb in one night(from2-6) when i had  a rapidshare premium account...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine max was some 6GB (This is what BSNL site was showin ... )
.... Download was 5.4GB and Upload was 600 MB ... (2-8)

But actually it was 'little' less.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 6, 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## techteen (Nov 6, 2009)

I've tried this before but I don't have much to download


----------



## vijubizz (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes..this tutorial is informative....Hey one more here for pppoe connection


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

Download about 4-5GB and upload about 600MB.I normally get a speed of 200kB/s for a good torrent file.


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 23, 2009)

hey i cannot get the link to *reconnect.exe * 
plz help me!!!


----------



## rohanmathew (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 28, 2009)

rohitshubham said:


> hey i cannot get the link to *reconnect.exe *
> plz help me!!!



search i n google
 u ll get it


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 20, 2010)

can it be done in windows 7   ???


----------



## daishi44 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mate ! ! sure beats getting up at 2:00 groggy-eyed and  switching the PC on!


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it true that there is a problem with directly scheduling... that if the modem is switched on during the whole process, As in it is on before 2 , from 2-8 am and after 8. And dataone is designed in such a way that it’ll charge you for the whole night if this happens! So we need to find a way of switching on your modem at 2 , downloading, and switching it off before 8, automatically.

read it here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124051


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Dont worry. It doesn't work that anymore. BSNL refreshes their record so that 2 to 8 AM is excluded.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 15, 2010)

Fortunately, I got an old ASRock mother board which supports automatic wake up feature. I schedule it to boot at 2.03 am and have put µtorrent in the Startup. Scheduled µtorrent to download 2:00a to 8.00a daily. I leave my modem always on.


----------



## satdrbe (May 9, 2010)

apoorva84 said:


> Well, there are already several threads in this section of the forum regarding scheduling downloads from 2-8(BSNL happy hours)
> 
> But i thought i'll add mine too with screenshots...here goes
> 
> ...





Very very nice thread Apporva84, but I have one query to your thread. Many times it happens that the BB connection gets disconnected automatically, will in this case also the BB connection will be established automatically


----------

